

Show HN: Annulus. Like 2048 but corner strategy won't work and you can win donuts - Hesive
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id877516546

======
Hesive
This is our first game. We obviously came up with idea while playing and
loving 2048 but wanted to build something that is a little bit more difficult.
Annulus is different as any time two circles merge, they change the color and
hence putting similar circles in any corner strategy won't work.

PlayStore link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hesive.gam...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hesive.games.annulus)

